# Evolution halb deutsch, halb englisch

## ElCondor

.. bzw nur knapp 1/3 deutsch. auf einem rechner ist evolution komplett eingedeutscht, alle menüs (ausser teile hilfe, die eh keiner liest  :Wink:  ), auf dem rechner meiner frau ist ein grossteil englisch (was es für sie als gehörlose die kein englisch kann nicht leichter macht).

environment ist auf beiden rechnern gleich:

```
GDM_LANG=de_AT@euro

LANG=de_AT@euro
```

gibt's noch wo was, das man setzen muss??

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Larde

Hi!

Setz doch mal die LC_ALL auch auf de_AT@euro. Das setzt dann alle LC_* Variablen zusammen. Der Befehl locale zeigt Dir alle Sprach-Umgebungsvariablen.

Hth,

 Larde.

----------

## ElCondor

```
LC_ALL="de_AT@euro"
```

 hat funktioniert!

witzigerweise ist das auf einem andern rechner nicht gesetzt, und dort ist evolution trotzdem eingedeutscht, dh bei gleicher locale unterschiedliches verhalten. 

aber es sind ja schliesslich computer ....  :Wink: 

Danke vielmals!

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Larde

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aber es sind ja schliesslich computer .... 
> 
> 

 

Wem sagst Du das...  :Smile: 

[obsoletes Problem mit externen Links gelöscht]

Gruß,

Larde.Last edited by Larde on Sun Jan 05, 2003 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Habe mir evolution 1.2.1 installiert. 

Soweit sogut...

Auf englisch funktioniert das hervorragend.

Habe dann diese Variablen exportiert

export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

export GDM_LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

Dann ist evolution auf deutsch: ABER

Es sind einige optionen von evolution GAR NICHT  beschriftet .... heisst die Menüeinträge sind da, man kann sie auch anklicken, aber sie sind nicht beschriftet. Und wild rumzuklicken ist ja irgendwie doof...

Hat jemand eine Idee ???

----------

## Larde

Wow, alter Thread.

Anyway, inzwischen dürfte LC_ALL="de_DE@euro" nicht mehr richtig sein. Scheint an der neuen glibc zu liegen - ich nehme mal an, wenn Du evolution 1.2.1 installiert hast, ist Dein System auch sonst up to date?

Setze LC_ALL mal auf "german" oder "deutsch". Das wird in /usr/share/locale/locale.alias auf "de_DE.ISO-8859-1" gemapped, es könnte also teilweise -Probleme geben. Ein ISO-8859-15 funktioniert aber leider nicht. 

Ich hab hier gerade ein System neu aufgesetzt, und habe 

```
export LANG=de_DE@euro

export LANGUAGE=de_DE@euro

export LC_ALL=german
```

in meiner .bashrc. Evolution 1.2.1 ist vollständig deutsch, bis auf einen kleinen Fehler in der Paßwort-Abfrage-Box.

Hth,

Larde.

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Das war die Lösung für mein Problem  :Smile: 

----------

## ElCondor

 *Larde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab hier gerade ein System neu aufgesetzt, und habe 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Habe gerade auf 1.2.1 upgegraded, leider funktionierts nicht so wie von dir beschrieben  :Sad:  Es fehlen einige in allen Menüs Einträge - und zwar komplett, also nicht dass sie auf englisch dort stehen, sondern einfach kein Text. 

Hat das irgendwer beheben können?

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## ElCondor

In der Hoffnung, dass noch jemand mitliest:

hat irgendjemand geschafft, evolution 1.2.1 auf deutsch hinzukriegen, mit allen menüeinträgen, mit umlauten (an denen meiner meinung nach die menüs scheitern)? wennja, würd ich eventuell gern wissen, mit welchen versionen von gal, gtkhtml und gnome-spell, bzw mit welchen locale und LANG einstellungen. irgendwie muss das ja hinzukriegen sein  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ich habs jedenfalls bis jetzt nicht geschafft, 1.0.8 weigert sich nach dem update einiger anderer pakete jetzt mails zu erstellen, ein downgrade ist also nicht mehr möglich  :Sad: 

die variante dass es englisch ist geht auch nicht, keine ahnung wonach es geht. LC_ALL und LANG sind gesetzt auf "en", trotzdem ist 1/3 in deutsch!!

gelinde gesagt zipft mich das an - im moment mail ich über den browser auf meinem imap-server, aber ich hätt schon ganz gern auch den kalender, die todo-list, das syncen mit palm und zaurus usw ..

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Meine Pakete:

gnome-extra/gal-0.22

gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.0.2

gnome-extra/gtkhtml-1.1.7-r1

app-text/gnome-spell-0.5

der rest der Einstellungen ist weiter oben beschrieben !

----------

## Larde

 *Quote:*   

> hat irgendjemand geschafft, evolution 1.2.1 auf deutsch hinzukriegen

 

Naja, wie schon erwähnt, eine Upgrade-Prozedur ist mir nicht gelungen, auf nem frischen System klappt's.

Aber wegen des Sprachenmix-Problems:

 *Quote:*   

> LC_ALL und LANG sind gesetzt auf "en"

 

Das ist nicht gut, jedenfalls nicht mit glibc-2.3.1. "en" wird für LC_ALL gar nicht unterstützt:

```
kn@schmerle kn $ export LC_ALL="en"

kn@schmerle kn $ perl

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

   LANGUAGE = "de_DE@euro",

   LC_ALL = "en",

   LANG = "de_DE@euro"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
```

Wenn Du den Sprachenmix loswerden willst, dann setze LC_ALL also lieber auf "C". Wenn Du dann immer noch nen Mix hast, notfalls mal das ~/evolution directory umbenennen und schauen, ob das "frische" evolution dann immer noch das Problem hat.

Gruß,

Larde.

P.S. Ah, mit dem kleinen "perl-Test" hatte ich übrigens auch rausgefunden, daß unter glibc-2.3.1 "de_DE@euro" in der LC_ALL nicht mehr funktioniert, und bin mittels strace auf die /usr/share/locale/locale.alias und damit LC_ALL="german" gestoßen. Das müßte doch eigentlich irgendwo dokumentiert sein...Argh. Ich habe gerade in der glibc FAQ geblättert, dort steht  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Translated messages are automatically installed, but the locale
> 
> database that controls other behaviors is not.  You need to run localedef to
> ...

 Hab's einfach mal mit

```
localedef -i de_DE@euro -f ISO-8859-15 de_DE@euro
```

 versucht, jetzt meckert perl zumindest nicht mehr, wenn ich LC_ALL="de_DE@euro" setze. Ich werde mal eben dieses Posting absetzen und schauen, ob ich für evolution jetzt wieder "de_DE@euro" statt "german" in der LC_ALL benutzen kann.

----------

## Larde

 *Quote:*   

> Ich werde mal eben dieses Posting absetzen und schauen, ob ich für evolution jetzt wieder "de_DE@euro" statt "german" in der LC_ALL benutzen kann.

 

Führt zu:

```
kn@schmerle charmaps $ evolution

Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
```

Nö, geht nicht. Und ich dacht schon, ich hätte was entdeckt...  :Smile:  Schade.

Gruß,

Larde.

(Und nu emerge ich xfree neu... Forschungsdrang...)

----------

## ElCondor

damit ichs wenigstens sauber auf englisch hab, starte ich evolution derzeit mit 

```
LC_ALL="C" ; LANGUAGE="C" ; LANG="C"; evolution 
```

Ein Hinweis noch: beim rumtesten mit evolution, nach dem ändern der locale/LANG/etc nicht vergessen:

```
killev

oaf-slay
```

 sonst werden die änderungen nicht  alle übernommen. wenn man oaf-slay aufruft, hat das aber (eventuell(?)) auch auswirkungen auf andere applikationen, bin da noch nciht ganz durchgestiegen ..

PS: neu aufsetzen kommt vorläufig nicht in frage. ich hätts erst vor kurzem versucht, aber irgendwie funktioniert meine gnome 1.4/2.x mischung besser als eine neue gnome-installation. (abgesehen davon, dass sie hälfte der applets fehlt) - aber das war schon in anderen threads  :Wink: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## ElCondor

 *Larde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   hat irgendjemand geschafft, evolution 1.2.1 auf deutsch hinzukriegen 
> 
> Naja, wie schon erwähnt, eine Upgrade-Prozedur ist mir nicht gelungen, auf nem frischen System klappt's.

 

Nicht einmal das  :Sad: 

hab gerade am rechner meiner Nichte Gentoo (1.4_rc2) installiert (da war win95/98 drauf   :Shocked:  ), aber evolution (1.2.1) ist wie gehabt zur Hälfte nicht betextet, immer dort wo umlaute wären   :Sad: 

* ElCondor leicht verzweifelt pasa *

----------

## Mr.Big

Also bei mir läuft Evolution 1.2.1 perfekt auf deutsch   :Laughing: 

[code]

bash-2.05b$ set | grep LC_ALL

LC_ALL=german

*  net-mail/evolution

      Latest version available: 1.2.1

      Latest version installed: 1.2.1

      Size of downloaded files: 13,840 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ximian.com

      Description: A GNOME groupware application, a Microsoft Outlook workalike

*  gnome-extra/gal

      Latest version available: 0.22

      Latest version installed: 0.22

      Size of downloaded files: 998 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: The Gnome Application Libraries

*  gnome-extra/gtkhtml

      Latest version available: 1.1.7-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.1.7

      Size of downloaded files: 1,054 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: Lightweight HTML rendering/printing/editing engine.

*  app-text/gnome-spell

      Latest version available: 0.5

      Latest version installed: 0.5

      Size of downloaded files: 259 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: Gnome spellchecking component.

[code]

Gruß,

J.

----------

## Auka

Hallo,

Bei mir fehlt leider auch die Hälfte der Menüeinträge und Beschriftungen... (Anscheinend immer dann sobald deutsche Sonderzeichen enthalten sind.)

Pakete sind identisch zu der Liste von Mr.Big. 

Ich hatte erst gtk2 aus den USE Flags genommen und dann neu übersetzt und nachdem ich diesen Thread gefunden habe, habe ich gerade LC_ALL=german gesetzt - leider erfolglos.

Ich denke ich lasse zumindest evolution noch einmal neu übersetzen...

----------

## Marzelpan

Hallo,

mit LC_LANG=german bekomme ich wenigstens in allen Menüs Einträge, in Dialogboxen nicht unbedingt.

Was mir jetzt allerdings aufgefallen ist: der Befehl "Nächste ungelesene Nachricht" ist von "n" auf "[" verlegt worden. Kann man das irgendwie wieder ändern? Ich habe keine Ami-Tastatur und bin zu faul, zwei Tasten zu drücken...   :Very Happy: 

Jojo

----------

## Auka

Bei mir geht es jetzt perfekt. 

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ob es an einem Reboot lag (hm, wir reden hier schliesslich nicht von Windows, oder?  :Wink:  ) oder eher doch daran, dass ich festgestallt hatte, dass nur ein altes gtkmm 1.2.9 installiert war. 

```

# emerge -pc gtkmm

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

    x11-libs/gtkmm

    selected: none

    protected: 2.2.0 1.2.9-r2

    omitted: none

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

```

Nach Emergen von gtkmm 2.2.0 geht es jetzt jedenfalls....  :Smile: 

----------

## ElCondor

 *Auka wrote:*   

> Bei mir geht es jetzt perfekt. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Nach Emergen von gtkmm 2.2.0 geht es jetzt jedenfalls.... 

 

gtkmm war seltsamerweise bei mir gar nicht  installiert, nach dem emerge ist jetzt das meiste in evolution da, ein paar einträge sind zwar englisch, aber die normalen menüs sind vollständig. 

die kontext-menüs (rechte maustaste ..) sind aber immer noch unvollständig, zb "Filter aus nachricht erzeugen" bietet mir 6 mal ein leerzeichen an... bis perfekt ist's wohl noch ein weiter weg *seufz*

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Larde

 *Quote:*   

> der Befehl "Nächste ungelesene Nachricht" ist von "n" auf "[" verlegt worden. Kann man das irgendwie wieder ändern?

 

Nimm "," / "." für vorherige / nächste ungelesene Mail. Ist dann auch nur eine Taste.  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Larde.

----------

## One

Ich liebe diesen thread  :Smile: 

Also, ich hatte das gleiche Problem (einige Menüzeilen einfach nicht da), und war auch ähnlich angepi**t. 

Geholfen hat letztlich dieser Thread (Danke!!), mit folgendem:

```
# export LANG="german"

# export LC_ALL="german"

# killev

# oaf-slay // allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob das half :-) ich habs halt gemacht.

# evolution

```

... und zwar ohne Software-Änderungen. Super. 

Allerdings ist hier wieder mal zu sehen, dass Linux (oder sämtliche freien *nix/*BSD-Systeme) meiner Meinung nach überhaupt keine Desktop-Chance haben, wenn sowas nicht irgendwie besser (fragt mich nicht, wie, bitte!!), transparenter, unmittelbarer oder KOMFORTABLER dokumentiert ist oder eingestellt werden kann. Von der Fehlersuche mal ganz zu schweigen. (WWW & google - nix. Ich musste schon ins Gentoo-Forum ... hat jetzt niemand ausser uns das Problem oder wie?)

Aber jetzt läufts und ich finds wieder gut   :Cool: 

----------

## Farcon

Hi One.

Ich hab das Problem auch, aber bisher einfach keine Lust und Zeit gehabt mich drum zu kümmern. Ich stimme dir auch in einigen anderen Punkten zu, auch wenn es der falsche Thread ist  :Smile: 

----------

## One

Jo, eigentlich wollte ich auch keinen Flamewar starten oder so, nur hatte ich jetzt der Reihe nach einige solcher Probleme, die unter die Kategorie "zum Lösen bitte Hellsehen üben" fallen, und ich wollte das einfach mal loswerden. 

Auf Dauer nervt sowas nämlich tierisch!

----------

## Pc-Dummy

Mir gefällt der Thread auch, hier meine einstellunge die supi funzen:

/etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="german"

LC_ALL="german"

GDM_LANG="german"

env-update && . /etc/profile

/usr/share/locale/locale.alias

deutsch         de_DE.ISO-8859-15

german         de_DE.ISO-8859-15

noch paar files durch symlinks zu /usr/..../locale.alias ersetzen

rm -f /etc/X11/gdm/locale.alias

ln -s /usr/share/locale/locale.alias /etc/X11/gdm/locale.alias

rm -f /usr/share/gettext/intl/locale.alias

ln -s /usr/share/locale/locale.alias /usr/share/gettext/intl/locale.alias

XFree86/X.org neu starten (abmelden) und schon ist alles ok

MFG

Pc-Dummy

----------

## ElCondor

noch ein nachtrag, der vollständigkeit halber: für  & co im xterm, einfach in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias alle iso8859-1 durch iso8859-15 ersetzen!  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

